
Publishers Must Adapt to a “Distributed First” Model - zackliscio
http://blog.naytev.com/publishers-must-adapt/
======
metasean
At the time I'm writing this, there are five top level comments. Three (3) are
from _new users_ (BergintheBay, shrave, & yawaworht), one is from a user who
has only made a single comment (this one) in their 201 days on HN (jkalan),
and one who has made a whole 3 comments (including this one) in their 910 days
on HN.

Something seems more than a little fishy!

~~~
anigbrowl
It doesn't help that their comments also have the same structure :-)

~~~
ablation
Indeed - and I also fail to see what was so "insightful"/"good"/"fascinating"
about it either, just some relatively old stats and some copy badly in need of
an edit. Clearly a voting ring.

------
yawaworht27
I sense a voting ring...

~~~
riprowan
This was an insightful comment. It's about time we take advantage of social
platforms and synergy to better our platforms against predatory users.
Publishers absolutely need to unlock their strategies and adapt to a framework
more suited for modern global information warfare and social engineering
trends. What I'd like to see, in my opinion, is a mechanism for identifying
and purging spurious content with zero barriers to exit in an old-style
curation mode of operation. Without that, I think most social networks will be
doomed to repeat history.

/s because I mean really honestly

~~~
rewrew
Ha! Well done.

------
pj_costello
Facebook Instant Articles and Google AMP are accelerating the decline in
website ad revenue. Will be interesting to see what new business models emerge
- paywalls will just hurt growth even more for most top publishers.

------
shrave
This was an insightful read. It's about time we take advantage of mobile
platforms and synergy to better our model's forecasts for web development.
Publishers absolutely need to unlock their strategies and adapt to a framework
more suited for modern global infrastructure and social networking trends.
What I'd like to see, in my opinion, are two competing hierarchies with zero
barriers to entry in an old-style competitive mode of operation. Without that,
I think most developers will be doomed to repeat history.

------
BergintheBay
Good read. Important to note that as Facebook continues the trend of being the
portal for eyes on all content online, publishers will need to ensure they hit
the right audience EVERY TIME. This isn't done on their native websites, it's
done via distribution.

~~~
rewrew
But none of that matters if the publishers can't make money off the
distribution -- and most of these deals simply don't allow for that. Apple
made some changes recently but it's still not enough, and considering that
many B2B sites still can make very good money with direct sales, there's very
little incentive to participate.

It's kind of like those sites who want journalists to write for them for
"exposure" (or ask photogs to use their photos, or artists to use their art,
etc. without paying)-- sure, maybe millions more eyeballs see your writing,
but you're making nothing off of it and just hoping you'll get something down
the road. Meanwhile, the smart writers are taking gigs that maybe only a few
thousand will read but they will get paid reasonable rates (and sometimes very
good money) every time.

Not to say that many B2B publishers won't participate, but it'll be at a
smaller scale and, I think, always with an eye on the trade-offs, which,
again, aren't so great right now.

------
jkalan
Fantastic read. I can speak from experience that distribution is the first
priority when launching a new publication. To be a destination in this day and
age will not happen unless you leverage existing platforms first. Go to them,
and then (hope) they come to you.

